# Model 3 on Display: Washington D.C.



## Poobah (Oct 10, 2017)

The downtown Washington DC store now has a shiny new Model 3 on display and I was third in line to see it this morning!! The car is simply beautiful in person and, as everyone says, pictures don't do it justice. The Washington Post interviewed me for 5 minutes and they managed to edit out most of my superlatives, instead focusing on my one trepidation. I thought I handled the question nicely, though.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Poobah said:


> (...)The Washington Post interviewed me for 5 minutes and they managed to edit out most of my superlatives, instead focusing on my one trepidation. I thought I handled the question nicely, though.
> (...)[/MEDIA]


Very nice - not sure who from the interviewees you are yet all those we see seem enthusiastic!


----------



## Ct200h (Jun 22, 2017)

My first nova DC commute sighting this morning on rt 66.
Car has a great presence on the road that doesn't come thru in pictures.


----------

